# Case Mod For Teenager



## Adyc (Mar 20, 2005)

I have built a system using an I-cute case for my son who is 13. It has neon fans but are there cables I can get to make it look better, light up or glow for instance. If so where in UK can I get them.
Thanks


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

You can add cold cathodes to give the PC a good glow. http://search.ebay.co.uk/search/sea...fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=cold+cathode&category0=

IDE cable:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Light-up-Roun...ryZ41994QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

SATA Cable:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Akasa-Serial-...ryZ74941QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Its just a case of looking around on ebay, google and the liking to find something you like....What cabling/ lighting you got in mind??


----------



## Adyc (Mar 20, 2005)

*Thanks*

I've been looking on E-bay all night for just those cables, knowing where to look I suppose. I don't know, bit of a new world for me, just something to make it a bit more special.
Thanks again.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

A modded case looks very good. I used to have 6 x 12" cathodes in my case and sold them to make room for some 15" ones. (there might be 8 in there). Currently my computer here is a mess with it been opened lots.

Does your i-cute case have a window at all??


----------



## Adyc (Mar 20, 2005)

*Yup*

yes it does, and those flat grey IDE cables look crap even to me.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I have to agree totally. I even think the grey casing on the components looks poor. If I had the right acrylic...They would be opened up in minutes to lie with the rest of the case.


----------



## Adyc (Mar 20, 2005)

*Cheers*

Thanks for the ideas Carsey, two glowing IDE cables winging their way to me.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I hope they look good. No problem, thanks for the thanks.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

you might also look at UV related stuff as that is kinda different and gives it a weird glow !


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

For UV things you will need a UV backlight or cathode to make them glow.


----------

